# schwinn tornado



## copiecat

Hello, 
I look for information on the saddle models of women TORNADO 
1959. I began restoring it, and I can not find photos or 
references on this play. 
I create the text of Illustrator after an image found on the forum.
Thank you


----------



## mruiz

*This is mine I replace the handle bar with the right 1*




I need a tank for it, maybe Ill be good this year, right Santa?


----------



## letutt

*nice*

thats a good lookin bike.  good luck with the restoration.  are you going to sand it down and paint it or just get it running?


----------



## copiecat

Hi, I'm going to repaint the same, I am currently looking for a person PINSTREPING and information on the saddle for this model ... All this after finishing the restoration of a WASP 1959 (soon to close)


----------



## letutt

where is your favorite place to look for tanks?  and did just about every bike come with a tank or was it more of an aftermarket option?


----------



## willy wonka

*picture of*

hey i think i have  one of those girls bikes i will see if i can get you some pics


----------



## mruiz

*Tank for Tornado*

Mine is Delux, so is supose to have a tank not easy to find.
I am not painting the bike it has nice red paint underneath.
White white stripes under. Missing the light also. I have a 20 Tornado to trade for and parts for this bike.
 Mitch


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

Here is a picture of my wifes Wasp I think it is late 50's





and here is her Racer early to mid 60's





I think your seat is going to be the same.

Shane


----------



## copiecat

letutt said:


> where is your favorite place to look for tanks?  and did just about every bike come with a tank or was it more of an aftermarket option?




In 59, two women were sold with the name "Tornado", the Deluxe and 
simpler version (mine) apparently option. 
Same for men. On the "deluxe" series of lamps are mounted on the 
front fender, it's have two brace, a luggage in the back and truss 
rod.

I want make the same... more easy to find parts.


----------



## copiecat

RAL 5012 & homemade d?cals...
Tomorrow I'm going for pinstreping Fork & frame

Maybe finish this week


----------



## copiecat

*Little UP*














Sure, it'will be finish this week....


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Great job on the restoration, Copiecat! Normally, I'd expect a standard blue and white "S" seat on a bike like yours, but obviously the catalog page shows a different seat, must have been cheaper! I don't think I've ever seen one like that before. I don't think anyone would notice if you got an "S" seat for it!


----------



## copiecat

Thank you, 
I found this saddle with the help of MLC ... 
I think it's looks good.





It's a "troxel"


----------



## copiecat

*In 59 we ride...*

So,
Her bike is finish,
now we just need have fun with it.









How many pages in the 59's brochure ???





cu


----------



## Travis

Both those bikes are beauties! I love them! Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------

